# St. Patrick's Day: Green Day, Green Schwinns



## island schwinn

Let's see em.


----------



## mrg




----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## prewarbikes4sale




----------



## mrg




----------



## rollfaster

I don't have one to contribute, but I'm enjoying. Nice bikes.


----------



## Schwinn499

Not mine but what a cool bike.


----------



## RustyHornet

This one is in pieces for a color change... Won't be green anymore.


----------



## juanitasmith13

rollfaster said:


> I don't have one to contribute, but I'm enjoying. Nice bikes.




I'm an ORANGE man [there's three colors in that flag & White is neutral]; but, I don't have an orange Schwinn. Closest I could get is a faded red [rust color] '57 Spitfire [and it's in pieces].


----------



## prewarbikes4sale




----------



## Schwinn499

juanitasmith13 said:


> I'm an ORANGE man [there's three colors in that flag & White is neutral]; but, I don't have an orange Schwinn. Closest I could get is a faded red [rust color] '57 Spitfire [and it's in pieces].



Someone start an orange thread and ill fill it up quick


----------



## juanitasmith13

Schwinn499 said:


> Someone start an orange thread and ill fill it up quick




Now, that sounds like an Ulster-Scott!


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## onecatahula

Chartreuse . . does that count ?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale




----------



## onecatahula

Oops !


----------



## Spence36

As purchaed purchased work in progress!! 
Happy St. Pattys.


----------



## island schwinn

my 49 at Monterey,CA


----------



## Jarod24

Lovin the prewar greens!


----------



## Jarod24

Not mine anymore. But still love this bike.


----------



## O.B.G.




----------



## Ridge Rider

'65  lime green J33


----------



## GTs58

1964 Flamboyant Lime 119.

Out of the five Green bikes I have. this is my favorite. Duplicate of the bike I had as a kid.


----------



## cyclingday

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

51 Panther....







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker

O.B.G. said:


> View attachment 296564



early one no seat rivits


----------



## Schwinn lover

How about a Green 56 Deluxe Hornet?


----------



## mrg

a few days late but a couple more of my green Schwinns


----------



## RustyHornet

Cool! I've never seen a cruiser frame in that color. Way cool, that spitfire is awesome.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Here are some 62's King Size American,  Panther III,  and 5 speed Corvette.


----------



## mcmfw2

Better late Than never...........


----------



## old hotrod

Here are pics of my 36 C model including the "before"


----------



## benakbs




----------



## Tim the Skid

Mrs. Skid rides this one.


----------



## dboi4u

Here's a couple of green guys 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn

My 70 5 speed


----------



## 2jakes




----------



## Goldenrod

Here are mine.


----------



## Greg M.

1971 Schwinn Midget Sting Ray in Campus Green, original paint. 
Have a green day!

Greg M.


----------



## cash4chaos

1949 Schwinn B6


----------



## Freqman1

St Patrick's Day was 12 days ago! Maybe should change the title to "Show your green bikes"? Then of course we get the "Show your red, blue, black, yellow..... V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn

Ahh,the Irish spirit carries on.just let it roll.some are Irish more than just one day.


----------



## Freqman1

island schwinn said:


> Ahh,the Irish spirit carries on.just let it roll.some are Irish more than just one day.



My name is Shawn Patrick Sweeney--I get the Irish thing even though my first name was anglicized (Shawn vice Sean) to prevent dumb asses from calling me "Seen". V/r Shawn


----------



## cash4chaos

Any day is good day for a green Schwinn



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tickandtin

Green day 55

 corvette


----------



## HARPO

Sports Tourer...


----------



## rollfaster

1949.


----------



## modelcarjedi

My sons 71 varsity






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack0327

1971 Super Sport

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Amlie

As long as this is continuing beyond St. Paddy's day, I might as well ad my Radiant Green '62 Varsity. Not completely stock.


----------



## spoker

dont see that 55 seat often


----------



## Eric Amlie

My '56 Racer.


----------



## Eric

Here is my postwar hornet


----------



## island schwinn

And my hornetView attachment 305133


----------



## TheDXjedi

my green 39 ladies Liberty and my green on green dx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula

Candy Apple DX !!!


----------



## juanitasmith13

OK, remember I'M not a green man, there's three colors in that flag, and white is neutral. I am and, always, will be an 'Orange Man' on 17 March. Saint Patrick *was* a humble, giving, caring, good man. I do like the color GREEN. I actually forgot in March that my son-in-law bought me a green Schwinn from a garage sale in Milwaukee, WI. '71 Breeze/3 speed; boy, that third gear is tall for an old man. It had about 4 miles on it, total; but, was stored in a damp Mid-western garage where dust and condensation were it's living conditions... This year @ Memory Lane Spring Fling, I acquired an OG green Manta Ray, 1971; both of these are campus green. A few weeks ago, I began a mission to rescue another ill treated Peoria King; 1952 Green Phantom; Coach Green and Black. So, I now have Green Schwinn bikes to post here; as, I remember my Grand, Grandparents, named: Pembroke, McCracken, McMacken, and McCabe... all from the Ulster Plantations...


----------



## cyberpaull




----------



## flightlinerflashback




----------



## Clark58mx

Spence36 said:


> View attachment 296480 As purchaed purchased work in progress!!
> Happy St. Pattys.
> 
> View attachment 296479



I'm digging that color scheme. Cool stuff


----------



## mruiz

I have a 1954, still in my possetion. Great bike


----------



## slmdbus

The 71 Slik Chik


----------



## 1966fastbacks

The two loves of my life, super sports and fastbacks.


----------



## Dave K

DX


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Freqman1

A St. Pats day thread in December?


----------



## island schwinn

Freqman1 said:


> A St. Pats day thread in December?



I'll take one St Patricks day over 10 Christmas days,but I'm a Scrooge anyways.LOL.


----------



## juanitasmith13

I've had the 'Three Irish Tenors' CDs in  all day.... I'm OK with some new green bike posts. Red bikes are my least favorite color of all... probably the most popular Christmas Bike purchase!


----------



## mrg

A Schwinn can be green any day of the year, not mine anymore ( owned it 20 years ) but great green on this smooth tank


----------



## Schwinn499

mrg said:


> A Schwinn can be green any day of the year, not mine anymore ( owned it 20 years ) but great green on this smooth tankView attachment 394482



Thats my favorite schwinn tank graphic/darts...that bike is sweet! What is it badged?


----------



## ballooney

Here are a few more...


----------



## duey377

My Pea Picker.


----------



## antque

1961 Streamliner


----------



## antque

my green streamliner


----------



## vincev




----------



## Freqman1

Yea I know,its not green and its not a Schwinn but hell it isn't St Pats day anymore and that doesn't stop people from posting!


----------



## island schwinn

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I know,its not green and its not a Schwinn but hell it isn't St Pats day anymore and that doesn't stop people from posting!
> 
> View attachment 394704



you sure have a nice Schwinn there,mister.


----------



## stpeteschwinn

61 Streamliner


----------



## cyclingday

Christmas green.


----------



## stpeteschwinn

61 American


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

jd56 said:


> 51 Panther....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Any idea where I can find a a set of these green tires???


----------



## jd56

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Any idea where I can find a a set of these green tires???



Danny, these are a set of Duros. 
These are 26x2.125 balloon tires. 
I believe the eBay seller is "vegaspot" or something like that.
$50 or so.
Also there is middleweight and lightweight colored tires available.
The middleweights are hard to find.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Awesome. Thank you. They look really cool on a green bike. I have a green hornet that I'd like to throw a set on. Thank you for the info!


----------



## slmdbus

My Flamboyant Lime 64


----------



## Euphman06

my 1942


----------



## mruiz

Here is a green Hornet, still have it, 1952 I believe.


----------



## Freqman1

Ok I'll keep playing


----------



## island schwinn

Freqman1 said:


> Ok I'll keep playing
> 
> View attachment 395622



a little patch of green grass there.


----------



## onecatahula




----------



## Freqman1

Hey at least I posted a Schwinn this time!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Time to bump it up!


----------



## Cadorino

My61 Corvette, had it since I was 8!


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## cyclingday

1929 Super X
How's that for a Green Day, Schwinn Day?
Happy Saint Patrick's Day!


----------



## Wayne Adam

my '49 B6 and my '75 Collegiate.......Wayne


----------



## rustystone2112

.


----------



## Rollo

... My '68 Fastback ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 437460
> 
> View attachment 437461



Is that a 1940 tank on that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## Tim the Skid

Not mine,(Cali Cartel bike). But a great shade of green....


----------



## ADReese

Green Panther!


----------



## Jeff54

Ok I'll give. I know what everybody's thinking, You've got panther's, Phantoms and rays, varsities, supers, pre-war, post, spitfires and B6's. chicks and wasps, streamliners and autocycles too. Even Vettes, Americans, Racers, DX, Leaders and Wizzers as well, . yet where's the Deluxe Green Hornet?

Humm... Ok,, that's what I were thunking anyway. Yup I got one:


Albeit, it's a lot cleaner, since this photo. 55 Flamboyant 'Patty' Green and sea.


----------



## Ridge Rider

'68 Campus Green


----------



## Clark58mx

My green phantom.


----------



## island schwinn

Green Day again


----------



## Muncie-mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaray

It’s mint... it’s green.. but not mint green. OG 71 MantaRay! Happy St. Patrick’s Day! Be safe


----------



## Freqman1

Girls '55 Phantom and '56 Phantom. I no longer own the '47 B6.  Hopefully the mods will lock this thread tonight! V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04




----------



## cyclingday

1949 Schwinn B6


----------



## cyclingday

It's contagious.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder




----------



## GTs58

Schwinn is life said:


> View attachment 771720





Wow!   Never seen a 54 Wasp in that color.


----------



## REC

As it is the "Day O' the Green", here are the green ones from here - oldest to most recent:



'57 Cycle-Truck - Restomod




'64 Sting-Ray - original paint




'68 Sting-Ray 3 Speed Stik-Shift - original paint




'69 Sitng-Ray 5 Speed Stik-Shift - original paint




'72 Typhoon - original paint
As a member of an Irish family, I'm failing miserably at having green things....
I'll have to think that through more carefully!
Happy St. Patrick's Day!

REC


----------



## BLWNMNY

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 771787 View attachment 771788 View attachment 771789 View attachment 771790 View attachment 771791 View attachment 771792



Nice lineup.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Rollo said:


> ... My '68 Fastback ....
> 
> View attachment 437465





Rollo said:


> ... My '68 Fastback ....
> 
> View attachment 437465



♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡!!!!!!!!!!!!!#


----------



## Jeff54

Friggen Leprechaun,,,, took a holiday.

Opel and Sea Green:






Oh and BTW, you might notice it's scratched from the tank. And I know, the guy I got it from, indicated that; the guy he got it from, took the tank. So, You know the colors of my missing tank, misappropriated by previous owned and flipped it to my guy.

It's prob at the cabe on another bike. Give it back,,


----------



## barneyguey

1941 Schwinn E-Z Speed C-Model


----------



## GTs58

This is my St. Patty's Greenie. One owner original 1955 Corvette with a 3-3 to 3-10-55 serial number.


----------



## rollfaster

71 Campus Green Stingray!


----------



## PlasticNerd

1961 Speedster


----------



## PlasticNerd

My 50s Meteor


----------



## PlasticNerd

Not a bicycle but I love this little bike! 1971 sl100


----------



## kreika

H.S.P.D


----------



## guffey




----------



## Driftpr

*Schwinn Hornet 1951*


----------



## Driftpr

*Schwinn Panther *


----------



## marching_out

1960 Corvette


----------



## Kramai88

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## modelcarjedi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftpr

☘️☘️☘️☘️☘️☘️


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## vincev

Future project with front brake.......


----------



## vincev

Pea Picker.....................


----------



## jd56

Panther with a little extra green



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

A little GREEN for Every Family Member .... Happy St. Paddy's day! CCR Dave (they all go with my Green C-10 pick-up)


----------



## hm.

*Happy St. Patricks Day*
*


*


----------



## oldy57

Love this thread. Some very nice bikes.


----------



## island schwinn




----------



## cyclingday

Flat tire?


Not if you’re riding a green Schwinn bicycle on Saint Patrick’s Day.



As the luck of the Irish would have it, these nice folks donated a bicycle repair stand.
Talk about the Blarney Stone!



And appropriately painted none other than green!
HAPPY, SAINT PATRICKS DAY, 2019


----------



## BFGforme

Not mine


----------



## island schwinn

BFGforme said:


> View attachment 966714
> 
> Not mine



That's my old BFG Panther.


----------



## island schwinn

Wife's Starlet.


----------



## Driftpr

☘️☘️☘️☘️Phantom ☘️☘️☘️☘️


----------

